# Overarm guard and dust collectiom



## Rlbtn4171 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi all
I have the new Delta unisaw and was wondering if anyone has this saw with overarm dust collection. I would like to get something but can't decide. I have looked at the shark guard and it looks promising. I would like to see some video review


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have that saw, mine is an older model. But I can tell you the Shark Gaurd is an excellent dust collector, especially the Mega Mouth model. I've been through a few iterations one this. My first setup was a Badger Pond shop built overarm collector, couldn't some up with a suspension system I was happy with. Then I bought the Shark, and really liked it. But it got set aside when I snagged a used Excalibur, nice unit but for me it just isn't as handy as the Shark. I've threatened to switch back for a couple of years (to the Shark), and I may well do that soon. All this, and the Shark is a lot cheaper! That said, I'm not sure if Lee has one for the new model Unisaw yet, it sounds like you've checked and found one?


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

*I can't really answer your question, but...*

Since you haven't gotten anyone else who can, maybe I can help.

I had a Grizzly with a Brett Guard. Wonderful guard;worthless for dust collection. Very little dust was captured with a 3hp cyclone.

Now I have a Sawstop. My cyclone is due in next week, so I have been using it with no dust collection. All the dust is thrown out through the dustport! It is nearly dust free with nothing; should be about perfect with a cyclone. I had a zci with the Grizzly, but not with the SS; but still...

I don't know which your equipment is more like; but I hope this has been a little helpful.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*there are many ways to do this*

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=overarm+blade+guard


In my case I wanted better dust collection over a blade guard.
I made my own and I'm still improving/changing the system. Basically length of 2" PVC hooked to a shop vac mounted on the splitter over the blade. It's very effective removing the dust and prevent you from putting your fingers in the area in front of the blade. It won't absolutely prevent you from getting cut, but it's a pretty good deterrent.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's my mostly shop built solution and it works very well...
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shop-built-table-saw-overarm-dust-collection-hood-45394/


----------

